# Next Arsenal when?



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 23, 2005)

Is there another EN Arsenal .pdf on the way?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 23, 2005)

Clubs and shields were being wrapped up just before Gen Con, so hopefully expect one or the other within 2 weeks.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 24, 2005)

Cool 

Thanks!


----------

